# Ice Cube Today Was a Good Day Impala?



## cherry64lowlow (Feb 16, 2009)

What issue of LRM was this car featured in? Does anyone have any info on the car? and are there any pictures?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

theres a topic in here on it


----------



## 63impala210 (May 8, 2012)

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/3183013772.html


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

63impala210 said:


> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/3183013772.html


Thats not it :angry:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

SyckCutty said:


> Thats not it :angry:


Damn so that foolio is faking the funk or what?


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah theres a topic on here, seen the car a few years back in Detroit


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Jack Bauer said:


> Damn so that foolio is faking the funk or what?


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


>


First beeotch in the world to try and eat cake through a straw


----------



## Beast3636 (Aug 13, 2012)

Buddy of mine told me it someone in Louisville ky owns it:dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Beast3636 said:


> Buddy of mine told me it someone in Louisville ky owns it:dunno:


no i think thats the green 63 that was driven by Hector in Friday.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

im selling my 1964 SS Impala Lowrider it was featured in Ice Cube's video "it was a good day" back in 93' when it was candy green. i bought it from the original owner dave about 13 yrs ago. i gave her a complete frame off make over. everything new and when i say everything i mean EVERYTHING !! 
has a LS2 Vette C.I.D. engine disk brakes all around.* 4 pump 10 batteries 16 switches like Dre !* Flawless Candy paint and interior ! it comes with autographed photos of Ice Cube with the car from the video shoot from back in 93' also. im asking *$50,000 firm* so if you aint got it dont waste my time. *ABSOLUTLEY NO TRADES !!!!!!! UNLESS its a frame off 1957 Bel-Air Convertible*. email me with any questions. the car is located off of borne stage rd and I-10 if u would like to come check her out.* OWN A PIECE OF HISTORY !!!!! 

:facepalm:
*


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

:cheesy: *16 switches like Dre !*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Anybody know who owns it after that pawn shop sold it a couple years ago


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Not this again:facepalm:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

wolverine said:


> First beeotch in the world to try and eat cake through a straw


lmao:rofl:


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

BOSSLIKE60 said:


> im selling my 1964 SS Impala Lowrider it was featured in Ice Cube's video "it was a good day" back in 93' when it was candy green. i bought it from the original owner dave about 13 yrs ago. i gave her a complete frame off make over. everything new and when i say everything i mean EVERYTHING !!
> has a LS2 Vette C.I.D. engine disk brakes all around.* 4 pump 10 batteries 16 switches like Dre !* Flawless Candy paint and interior ! it comes with autographed photos of Ice Cube with the car from the video shoot from back in 93' also. im asking *$50,000 firm* so if you aint got it dont waste my time. *ABSOLUTLEY NO TRADES !!!!!!! UNLESS its a frame off 1957 Bel-Air Convertible*. email me with any questions. the car is located off of borne stage rd and I-10 if u would like to come check her out.* OWN A PIECE OF HISTORY !!!!!
> 
> :facepalm:
> *



So is he sayin that an all new setup w/16 was installed? Who does that?? LMAO!! :rofl:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

cherry64lowlow said:


> What issue of LRM was this car featured in? Does anyone have any info on the car? and are there any pictures?


It sold 2 years ago on ebay for $17K.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> It sold 2 years ago on ebay for $17K.


Right near my house at the pawnshop. Car was shot


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SIX1RAG said:


> Right near my house at the pawnshop. Car was shot


Do u know where that car is now?


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Not this again:facepalm:


:roflmao:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER PIECE OF HISTORY. :rofl: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER PIECE OF HISTORY. :rofl: :nicoderm:


:roflmao:, according to that dumbass this would be the second legendary lowrider in existence.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER PIECE OF SHIT. :rofl: :nicoderm:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Do u know where that car is now?


No I don't, sorry


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

IN 1990 ITOOK A TRIP TO CALIFORNIA ,I STOPPED AT M & M CUSTOMS WHERE MARIO MARTINEZ JR. WAS PAINTING THE 64 IMPALA. I TOOK SOME PICTURE OF THE CAR WHEN THEY WERE PAINTING THE PATTERNS ON IT. THE FOLLOWING YEAR IN 1991 THE CAR BUSTED OUT AT THE LOW RIDER SUPER SHOW. THE VEHICLE HAD ONE OF THE BADDEST DEEP CANDY GREEN PAINT JOBS THAT I EVER SEEN IT MATCHED PERFECTLY WITH THE WHITE .MY FRIEND IN PENNSYLVANIA HAS A TON OF THOSE OLD SCHOOL CAR SHOWS PHOTOGRAPHS.


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

cherry64lowlow said:


> *What issue of LRM was this car featured in*? Does anyone have any info on the car? and are there any pictures?


April 1993


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

that wasnt mario who painted it


----------



## Regal*Impala*lifestyle (Jul 13, 2011)

Where it at now though


----------



## Emanuel2364 (Jun 25, 2011)

mario jr. was the one who painted the impala.Also it came out in a low rider magazine ,m&m custom paited.I saw the pictures when it was in the body shop in azusa.


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

Who own it when the video was shot


----------



## thomasdev (11 mo ago)

what did it last sell for?


----------



## sardigarmi44 (8 mo ago)

What issue of LRM was this car featured in? Does anyone have any info on the car?

mobdro apk


----------

